# sfumato



## Boursicoton

Bonjour à tous,
Dans une de mes lectures j'ai trouvé le mot "sfumato" dans cette phrase : " un mercante era disposto a pagarle a peso d'oro... Peccato..; un buon affare *sfumato*...
La traduction littérale donnerait une bonne affaire* estompée*. Mais que pensez de la traduction "une bonne affaire *à l'eau*"?
Avez-vous une autre proposition?
Merci et à bientôt.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Boursicoton,

 Non prenderla male , ma mi sembra che giunto dove sei nello studio dell'italiano, dovresti prendere l'abitudine di cercare di più in rete. Una fonte essenziale è certamente il vocabolario Treccani. Se digiti 'sfumato' sullo schermo iniziale che ti ho appena indicato, arrivi qui e puoi appronfondire ogni parola, tra l'altro sfumare, di cui riproduco la parte che ci interessa:*sfumare* v. intr. e tr. [der. di _fumo_, col pref. _s-_ (nel sign. 5)]. – 
*1.* intr. (aus. _essere_) 
*a.* ant. Consumarsi, dissolversi in fumo, in vapore; esalare, evaporare. 
*b.* estens. Dissolversi, svanire, venire meno​e sfumato:*sfumato* agg. e s. m. [part. pass. di _sfumare_]. – 
*1.* agg. 
*a.* Svanito, dissolto, perduto: _speranze_, _occasioni sfumate_.​
Dalle due, puoi facilmente dedurre le traduzioni: partie en fumée, ratée, (tombée) à l'eau, *come proponevi tu.
*
Sans rancune  ?

Stammi bene  !


----------



## Boursicoton

Matoupaschat,
Merci pour cette information et surtout la référence à un dictionnaire en ligne que je connaissais pas du tout ( à part reverso et google).
Par contre, j'ai découvert un dictionnaire en ligne intéressant qui s'intitule "dizionario della vela" et concerne comme son nom le suppose toutes les définitions des termes liés à la voile et aux bateaux à voile.( il contient près de 200 pages de définition en italien, bien sûr)... Peut-être ainsi aurais-je aussi contribuer à la transmission d'une bonne source.
De toute façon je te remercie pour ton aide.


----------



## matoupaschat

Pas de quoi!
Le dico "dizionario della vela", peux-tu confirmer que c'est bien celui-ci ? Si je me rappelle bien, au début càd avant un certain nombre de messages, on ne peut pas directement indiquer le lien.
Porte-toi bien et à la prochaine.
MPC .


----------



## Boursicoton

Bonjour,
En fin le site auquel je faisais référence est en fait :
http://www.ycmocaventosecundo.it/dizionario_della_vela.htm
Ciao


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, c'est bien cela: http://www.ycmocaventosecundo.it/dizionario_della_vela.htm
Je voulais aussi te faire remarquer les "Quelques ressources utiles" de notre forum Italiano-Français: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2145711

Ciao.


----------

